
Twitter has a new logo - kennedysgarage
https://twitter.com/about/logos#twitter-birds
======
jenius
Has anyone else noticed how restrictive their branding guidelines are? Seems
really outrageous, and will definitely squash a lot of creativity that's
currently out there.

~~~
thfc06
a lot of brand guidelines are super restrictive

------
kennedysgarage
You can see a quick overlay I made here <http://dribbble.com/shots/592612-New-
Twitter-Logo>

------
kvox
[http://blog.twitter.com/2012/06/taking-flight-
twitterbird.ht...](http://blog.twitter.com/2012/06/taking-flight-
twitterbird.html)

------
thfc06
why in the world from a brand perspective would they do this?!? They have an
established logo that everyone recognizes, why change it!

------
kennedysgarage
The main differences that I can see is that there is a new color, the hair is
removed and the the wing is sharper.

------
CodeCube
Next on the list, redesigning the fail whale

------
danielbrown
Their favicon is still the same.

------
zinssmeister
at one point a company should establish a logo that lasts longer than 21
months.

